# Brutally Honest Descriptions of the Keirsey Temperaments



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

That awkward moment when your ISFP best friend refers to herself as a hippie, smokes a lot of weed, acts like a little kid, admits to love doing so and is in fact a lesbian. _I'm not even joking._


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

WarriorDreamer said:


> Huh? What are you reffering to exactly?


This: Measled Potatoes!: A Hilarious way to Learn Metal Genres.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Wallmaster said:


> SJ: Boring
> 
> SP: Stupid
> 
> ...


Hardest I laughed all day. Thanks.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Wallmaster said:


> SJ: Boring
> 
> SP: Stupid
> 
> ...


Why do I feel like you gave me a compliment?
:crazy:


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

asewland said:


> Why do I feel like you gave me a compliment?
> :crazy:


Maybe because some people think Asperger's is a good thing.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Finagle said:


> SP: Live for booze and boobs. Found in huge numbers since they tend to reproduce quickly trough mass orgies after major sport events.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

i didn't know there was a thread for typism


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

The temperaments' responses to the word "fun":

SJ - There's no time for fun when there's work to be done!
SP - Heck yes! Fetch the vodka!
NF - Fun can never be found until we attain world peace.
NT - I had fun once. It was awful.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Extroverted SPs


----------



## Gravitas (May 27, 2010)

hahaha

This is my favorite thread. ever.


----------



## dodosandy (Dec 8, 2011)

True that about ISTP!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

SJ: This is a label shoehorned to put on a pretense of a relation to MBTI.

SP: Remember: Jung is the shit, while Keirsey is just shit.

NF: I wish I were something cool like the idea of the collective unconscious, but instead I'm the retarded half brother of real personality theory.

NT: Yeah, what they said.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Finagle said:


> NT: Arrogant human calculators. Tend to be bitter since they know they will soon be made obsolete by the next generation of intelligent phones. Fortunately never reproduce, but instead appear through random mutation in the population.
> 
> NF: Emotional exhibitionists who want to change the world since it is full of evil persons who don't like their awful poetry. Generally try to do so by holding hands while singing Kumbaya for hours.
> 
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen I think we have a winner rofl


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

First of all these are not brutally honest descriptions but extreme negative traits and the title should be changed, I expected something more scientific.

Secondly-- it's still funny, though. I'll just _quietly_ accept we're bastards.


----------



## outerwings (Jun 14, 2011)

SJ: I'm boring and I love it
SP: This is shiny..shiny good
NF: I breathe..hurts my feelings
NT: I think therefore I smart


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Achievements time:
SJ: "I just solved P vs NP.."
SP: "You see.. It's like taking candy from a baby! Watch this!"
NT: "I'll show you how truly mentally inept you are, then I will destroy you"
NF: I'm sorry, this information is currently unavailable, seeing as the NTs have successfully annihilated the entire popula-

I was tired, and bored.. So I this probably won't make sense once I go to sleep and wake up again. Oh well.


----------

